# Silicone paper for pretreatment curing



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

The local distributor here recommends DTG printers to use silicone paper when curing pretreatment.However, after reading up on forums and manuals from other DTG manufacturers/distributors it seems that the general concensus is to use quillon treated parchment paper instead of the silicone kind.

My question is, is silicone paper really that bad for pretreatment curing?


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

zhenjie said:


> The local distributor here recommends DTG printers to use silicone paper when curing pretreatment.However, after reading up on forums and manuals from other DTG manufacturers/distributors it seems that the general concensus is to use quillon treated parchment paper instead of the silicone kind.
> 
> My question is, is silicone paper really that bad for pretreatment curing?


Yes, silicone is a release agent, depending on the manufacturer of the paper it can interfere with the bonding of the white ink pigments.

Not a recommended practice.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for your input mark. Just as I had thought as well.

Are there any other alternatives to quillon? Its very hard to import quillon parchment into Aus at the moment.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Most Silicone paper is treated on only one side, so what you can try is to simply turn it over and give it a try  
Just use a teflon sheet on top of the paper so it does not transfer anything to your heat press.
Dan


----------

